# Not All Contractors are Equal



## Theognome (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are the nominees for the outstanding achievement award for those contractors who declare: 

Blueprints, what blueprints? We don't need no stinkin' blueprints!!!!


























































And the winner is...




...










Theognome


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 16, 2009)

Oy vey!


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 16, 2009)

Very painful to look at! My goodness gracious.


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 16, 2009)

This really looks like a Worth 1000 photoshopping contest result. Though I don't see it there. Bizarre.


----------



## Herald (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you I so needed that, My wife came running when I laughed out loud, thought there was something wrong


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 16, 2009)

Some of those may be photoshopped. But, I've been called in to correct things that are not far from any of those.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 16, 2009)

Were they being paid with "stimulus money"??


----------



## Theognome (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure there's some photoshopping involved with a portion of those pics, but some (particularly the Russian door) look very convincing.

Theognome


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 16, 2009)

Tell me this is a joke


----------



## Theognome (Mar 16, 2009)

Anton Bruckner said:


> Tell me this is a joke



I talk to no less than 40 different contractors every workday- and in any typical day, I'll chat with no less than 3 that don't have enough brains to make a headache. So I have no trouble believing many of those photos as real.

Theognome


----------



## Berean (Mar 16, 2009)

Gotta love those urinals  Up close and personal!


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 16, 2009)

While the pictures are funny, I give thanks to the OP for an entirely different reason.

I suffer from a certain kind of mental disease that makes me fly off the handle at logical errors and imprecision. Many, if not most, Americans would have posted the title as: "All Contractors are not Equal."

But you, Theognome, spared me an internal temper tantrum by stating it correctly. On behalf of grammar and logic Nazis everywhere, thank you.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Theognome (Mar 16, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> While the pictures are funny, I give thanks to the OP for an entirely different reason.
> 
> I suffer from a certain kind of mental disease that makes me fly off the handle at logical errors and imprecision. Many, if not most, Americans would have posted the title as: "All Contractors are not Equal."
> 
> But you, Theognome, spared me a internal temper tantrum by stating it correctly. On behalf of grammar and logic Nazis everywhere, thank you.



I find your thanks both gratifying and astounding. Gratifying in that, in a small way, I have given you some comfort in the possibility of continued literacy within the American race. What I find astounding are the extreme logical errors and imprecisions presented in the photos which should have caused pure raging conniptions in one of your proclaimed disposition; but instead were described by your person as simply 'funny'- and that merely in passing.

I feel not unlike a deer in the headlights...


...Theognome


----------



## Theognome (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's another somewhat incomplete job...






Theognome


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 17, 2009)

> I find your thanks both gratifying and astounding. Gratifying in that, in a small way, I have given you some comfort in the possibility of continued literacy within the American race. What I find astounding are the extreme logical errors and imprecisions presented in the photos which should have caused pure raging conniptions in one of your proclaimed disposition; but instead were described by your person as simply 'funny'- and that merely in passing.
> 
> I feel not unlike a deer in the headlights...



This is a good observation, and an apparent inconsistency on my part that I must answer.

You see, I share a common trait with the rest of mankind. I am sympathetic toward those who share my faults, and merciless toward those who fail in areas where I am competent.

I also have very little tolerance toward folks who insist on taking a project "by the book," when I see a perfectly viable shortcut. This is entirely consistent with my stance on grammar and logic, as the latter is often bypassed simply because someone put dumb instructions on a page.

Perhaps, like me, these contractors felt that way about their blueprints. This was a bad call, of course, but one I could possibly see myself making as well. I give them a pass* - first, because their mistakes ended up being pretty funny, and second because I understand their impulse behavior.

* - Only contractors doing work for someone other than me are eligible for this pass. If the work is for me, they will be grumbling from their graves: "The contractors hired to continue the work after previous contractors were sacked, wish it to be known that they have also been sacked."


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 17, 2009)

Hahaha! Ok, I think that they were definitely having a


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 17, 2009)

What's wrong? I see architectural beauty.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 17, 2009)

I've seen things very like the 2nd picture, but they were crosswalks in the process of being dismantled - or the dismantling started and never continued: or they decided to move the location of the stairs by 12 feet but didn't feel like moving the whole bridge.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 18, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> > I find your thanks both gratifying and astounding. Gratifying in that, in a small way, I have given you some comfort in the possibility of continued literacy within the American race. What I find astounding are the extreme logical errors and imprecisions presented in the photos which should have caused pure raging conniptions in one of your proclaimed disposition; but instead were described by your person as simply 'funny'- and that merely in passing.
> >
> > I feel not unlike a deer in the headlights...
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Interestingly enough, I know quite a number of folks who would fall into the extremes of either believing they have no faults or convinced they have no competencies. Such persons obviously are very predictable; the former are attacking any and everything they see as inferior to their standard of ultimate subjective perfection while the latter are accepting the efforts of any sub-simian doofus with sniffling acquiescence.


Rare indeed are those fellows who are keen enough to see both extremes within the singular shell of their living soul, and thus you have my respect.

Theognome


----------



## Igor (Mar 18, 2009)

I did suspect that the pictures must have been made in... well, in the country I am from - and it proved to be true at least for one of them!


----------

